# Best website for real estate in Queretaro?



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

Can someone tell me what the best website is for researching real estate in Mexico? Specifically Queretaro


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

If you can read Spanish, go to vivastreet.com or segundamano.com


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

I can. Thank you


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

cchristian35 said:


> Can someone tell me what the best website is for researching real estate in Mexico? Specifically Queretaro


Olx, vivastreet, segundamano, mercado libre, and mostly with agents, I sent You a PM
Saludos


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Venta Casas Querétaro, México - InmoMexico

INMOMEXICO site has a couple of hundred in Queretaro listed.


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

there is another website but with less user friendly interface IMHO, not 100% sure it covers QTO but you can try

rentasyventas.com

To get an overall view of the market you have to scour multiple sites.

Good luck.


----------



## lauradss (Jul 24, 2013)

*Avoid this agent or this property*

Unfortunately I cannot give any reliable agency name, but I can give you what I consider good advice : MAKE SURE, AGENT OR NO AGENT, THAT THE HOUSE IS IN FULLY FUNCTIONAL USE!

I was supposed to arrive in Queretaro on the 15th of December, then I changed my arrival date to the 27th, giving the agent and the landlord extra days to get the house in order.
When I arrived the house was a building site, and there was no electricity, furthermore, knowing the house wasn't ready and that they had more time, they decided to go on vacation and I had no electricity until the 4th of January.

Now - after arguing with the agent who is only interested in receiving her commission - I have decided to stop lowering myself at her level and take care of things myself.

After 7 months :
- the second bathroom shower is still not connected, they have decided that because I live alone I won't need the second one connected, so I have to walk around the house to the lower level shower room every time I need it;
- the solar panels have not been connected;
- the cupboard doors, of the apparently new kitchen, are falling apart because they used toy screws;
- the fridge, apparently new, is not cooling down properly, basically when it feels like it - and the agent told me my opening and closing of the fridge to put food in and take food out is the cause....

The only reason why I am still here is because of the proximity to work and because I have good neighbors.

If anyone reading this is interested in the address of this property or the estate agent details please feel free to contact me and I would gladly share them.

I know this agent is "specialized" in foreigners who don't speak a great deal of Spanish.

Laura


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't see where I can PM you but I'd like this info as we are considering a move to QRO and want to avoid this realtor. Can you PM me? Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ABCinATL said:


> I don't see where I can PM you but I'd like this info as we are considering a move to QRO and want to avoid this realtor. Can you PM me? Thanks.


Once you have made five posts, you can send and receive PMs. Just click on the user name of the person you want to write to, then click on "Send a private message to XXXXX", and take it from there.


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, I'm hoping lauradss makes a few replies so she can PM  thanks!


----------

